# OT primaries and secondaries ratios



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

My Liverpool clone has an OT with either choice of 5200 ohm and 6600 ohm primaries and the usual 4, 8, 16 secondaries.

I had originally assumed I would want the 5200 ohm primary and wired it up that way.

However, yesterday I accidentally played my liverpool into my 8 ohm cab while the impedance selector was still on the 4 ohm selection. I was really loving the tone that it gave me.

So, does this mean that I am probably better off using my 6600 ohm primary if I want to properly match the secondaries to the recommended loads, but get a tone closer to the one I experienced yesterday?

I know it's a very basic question that I should be able to answer myself with a bit of research, but I am feeling rather stupid today, and after following a few links on these sorts of questions, I am lead to believe that I should be switching to the 6600 ohm primary; but it would be nice to have a confirmation that my math (or lack of) is correct.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Matt,
If you plug an 8 ohm load into the 4 ohm tap, it means your tubes see double the primary impedance, or 10.4K. You can use either the 5.2K or 6.6K taps, probably the lower one will give more of what the Liverpool is supposed to sound like, but tastes vary. Whose transformers are you using, just out of curiosity?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Hi Matt,
> If you plug an 8 ohm load into the 4 ohm tap, it means your tubes see double the primary impedance, or 10.4K. You can use either the 5.2K or 6.6K taps, probably the lower one will give more of what the Liverpool is supposed to sound like, but tastes vary. Whose transformers are you using, just out of curiosity?


It's a Toneslut Transformer from Moose. I think he orders them to spec from Heyboer. 
It is the standard Liverpool OT that gives those two choices.
I originally chose the 5.2 primary, which I have no complaints about, but it seemed to thicken things up a bit having that doubled, and I think I quite liked it. It did seem a bit much at times though, so I think maybe the 6.6 might be a good match for me. I think it's at least worth me trying out for a bit anyways.

Thanks for clarifying that for me about the impedance being doubled. That's exactly what I needed reassurance on.

Do you have a trainwreck clone too?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The 6.6k primary is for the Express, one of which I built for a customer, not really my cup of tea. As far as I know, Moose is out of business, for whatever reason I'm not sure.


----------

